# How to get louder in solos live?



## Usernames sucks (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, i play in a metal band. I just wonder, how do i get louder live? I have a pod hd500, but it dosnt have any volume boost pedal (i think), i also have an ep booster, but it boosts only with about 4 db on full. I guess professional bands dosnt have to worry about this, since the sound guy turns them up and know the songs. Personally that would be the best for me, and i want the least amount of pedals. Can i just tell the sound guy to turn me up when he sees that i play a solo? This will be a sound guy that is unfimiliar with the songs. Btw, about how many db shuld the solo be boosted compared to the rythm guitar?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2013)

Make a patch for your soloing that has the volume set higher and the mids boosted


----------



## tedtan (Jan 9, 2013)

^ This.

You should do it yourself because a soundman who's never heard you before is unlikely to pay enough attention to turn up your solos, and even if he has heard you, he probably doesn't care unless you're friends.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jan 9, 2013)

If you just need to be louder, without any other effects like delay, reverb or eq, you can do it with a compressor set to zero, but with a little boost in the "gain" parameter (I think all the compressors have it, but I remember that there was a specific compressor to do stuff like this). This way you don't have to edit 2 patches in case you need to do some last-second stage sound changes.
The boost shouldn't be more than 1-2 db though.

Otherwise there's no other choice than making a new patch with all the effects you need for your solos


----------



## Usernames sucks (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, i dont want (i dont have place for) another patch, so is it a way i can control the master volume on the pod with my foot? But where you joking about the sound guy thing? If it is his job, why wouldnt he do it?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2013)

Usernames sucks said:


> Well, i dont want (i dont have place for) another patch, so is it a way i can control the master volume on the pod with my foot? But where you joking about the sound guy thing? If it is his job, why wouldnt he do it?



You can set the expression pedal on the pod to control multiple parameters at once, so make your normal patch...then set the expression pedal to control volume and mids as once.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 9, 2013)

Usernames sucks said:


> Well, i dont want (i dont have place for) another patch, so is it a way i can control the master volume on the pod with my foot? But where you joking about the sound guy thing? If it is his job, why wouldnt he do it?



Unless you have a DEDICATED sound person who tours/works exclusively with your band... and therefore knows your songs inside-and-out, it IS asking a bit much for them to know where all your solos are. Just think of all the bands they work with on a daily basis.

Yes, you could use a volume pedal, but don't set it so the volume adjustment is 0 - 100%. Set the "full minimum" at, say, 90% volume, and the "full max" at 100% (experiment, to see what actually sounds best). That way you're not trying to fine-tune in a live situation and having your volume going all over the place. You can just crank it fully back, or fully forward while playing.

Hopefully the sound guy doesn't compensate by lowering your volume, heh.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jan 9, 2013)

Usernames sucks said:


> Well, i dont want (i dont have place for) another patch, so is it a way i can control the master volume on the pod with my foot? But where you joking about the sound guy thing? If it is his job, why wouldnt he do it?


Yes you can assign the master volume to your foot, though I don't know if you can assign the percentage you like for both the open and closed pedal: you don't want the pedal to be 0-100% because then you can't go back to your regular volume, but if you can assign something like 80% closed, 100% open it would be perfect for you I think.

EDIT: got ninja'd with better information so look at the post above mine


----------



## Usernames sucks (Jan 9, 2013)

WhiteWalls said:


> If you just need to be louder, without any other effects like delay, reverb or eq, you can do it with a compressor set to zero, but with a little boost in the "gain" parameter (I think all the compressors have it, but I remember that there was a specific compressor to do stuff like this). This way you don't have to edit 2 patches in case you need to do some last-second stage sound changes.
> The boost shouldn't be more than 1-2 db though.
> 
> Otherwise there's no other choice than making a new patch with all the effects you need for your solos


Only 1-2 db?? Isnt that very little difference? If thats the case, then i an just use the ep booster? The easyest thing wuld be to set me a little louder than the rythm guitarist.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 9, 2013)

most guys i know including myself use an EQ or Clean booster in the FX loop for leads. Has to be in the FX loop after the amps preamp to increase your volume. Turn it on for leads- volume goes up. Turn it back off when lead is over - back to normal volume.

This will do exactly what you are looking for


----------



## tedtan (Jan 9, 2013)

Usernames sucks said:


> But where you joking about the sound guy thing? If it is his job, why wouldnt he do it?


 
The soundman's job is to get a good basic sound, kill any feedback that jumps out, etc. I've played gigs with good soundmen and gigs with bad soundmen. Hell, I've played gigs where the soundman was only there for the free beer and didn't give a shit about the band.

If I have any pointer regarding soundmen, its to approach them as friends as early as possible, definitely before the soundcheck. Actually be nice to them - you'd be surprised how many bands have huge outsized egos. Ask him how _you_ can help _him_. Maybe even ask him if wants a drink. If you do these things, you'll get better treatment, better monitor mixes and better FOH mixes than any other band on the bill (but he still probably won't boost your solos for you).


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2013)

^ +1. I was at a gig this week where solos were barely audible through an 8 song set. The soundguy was kind enough to jump on stage and turn the amp up during the last song 

If the volume on your POD wont go loud enough over your rhythm patch, make the rhythm patch quieter so he turns you up more to start with. But you shouldn't be needing much more than 3dB difference+mid boost I'd think.


----------



## Usernames sucks (Jan 9, 2013)

Another opinion is to get the rythm guitarist to back down his volume a little.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Jan 10, 2013)

Usernames sucks said:


> Only 1-2 db?? Isnt that very little difference? If thats the case, then i an just use the ep booster? The easyest thing wuld be to set me a little louder than the rythm guitarist.



Perceived volume doubles every 3 dB.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 10, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> most guys i know including myself use an EQ or Clean booster in the FX loop for leads. Has to be in the FX loop after the amps preamp to increase your volume. Turn it on for leads- volume goes up. Turn it back off when lead is over - back to normal volume.
> 
> This will do exactly what you are looking for



This is what I do. Set the EQ pedal (in the FX loop) with the mids and level up a bit and maybe back the bass down a little. I don't know if there are issues with doing this in the POD FX loop, but I assume it should work as it does with a real amp. I use a stock GE-7.




ghostred7 said:


>


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 10, 2013)

l.


Narrillnezzurh said:


> Perceived volume doubles every 3 dB.



No it most certainly does not. Volume doubles at +10db, at +6db your volume goes up 50%. I believe you are thinking of power, I.e. if you double the amount of wattage your amp runs, your volume will raise by 3db, these are facts. 

To the OP, you can add an eq in your pod channel, boost the mids and volume a touch, and control it with one of the footswtiches (top row of foot buttons on the pod), if you're not sure how to do this, just YouTube it, its quite simple.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 11, 2013)

is the issue that you have more patches than foot switches? perhaps you could save a different bank for songs that require different sounds? you could swap banks between songs. 

i'm afraid that in my experience you are lucky to even get a sound man. and even luckier to get one who cares. you don't say what sort of venues you will be playing(i'm assuming that you are just starting out?) but a lot of the places i played didn't even have a pa.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 11, 2013)

I am surprised no one picked this up yet, because:



Usernames sucks said:


> i also have an ep booster, but it boosts only with about 4 db on full.



This should be enough for a solo boost. Really.


----------



## karjim (Jan 11, 2013)

If you already have an Eq in the loop and an Od pedal in front like me, you can try these two shits that I have




Linear boost very effective, very cheap,warning huge feedback after 12'00. Noon is always the best like a friend of mine says.
Otherwise if you want even more, screaming high end Steve Vai Lead Compress sound try this with knobs cranked as you preference.
I use both, with right presets, it's sound really guitar hero and believe me you will hear your solo screaming with infinite sustain, long long long very long bend 





Active both pedal with one foot and jump with your other foot on your Bad Horsie Wah
Here we go, Tony Danza Tap Dancing. And not fall on stage for a solo, everybody don't give a shit about solos in live situation


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 12, 2013)

Compressors and EQs, on the Pod, just have another patch set louder with a mid boost. 

I'm pretty sure all this has already been said.


----------



## nscarfo83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Definitely add a pedal in front (eq,comp, even an acoustic sim works pretty good)


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 18, 2013)

Turn up your amp a little and turn down the volume knob on your guitar, then adjust your volume on the guitar. That's what it's there for, not to just sit on ten or zero all of the time.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree with talking to the sound guy bad a sound guy I always talk to the players. Who wants what in their monitor. Do both guitarists play leads or just one. Do you have a lead channel, or do you want me to bump up the solos. 

Etc. communication is key.


----------

